# The Silence Game 2.0



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*explains that to play this game, all actions must be put in *'s, and no actions of sound are allowed*


*restarts game*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Posts first reply to Ever's game :D*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 23, 2011)

*just realized that the last thread was the longest thread she's ever made*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Cheerfully congratulates her for the achievement*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wonders why there is a need for a new thread*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Explains that there were too many posts on the other one; It was in need of a...replacement*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Explains that 100 post threads at MSPA Forums are normal*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*...Notes that there were at least a thousand on this one*
*Shrugs, asks if Legendary wants some frozen macaroni*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

*notes that the pokedex match had 1000 posts, and was then restarted. Forum games with a thousand posts must be renewed or people will see 500 errors....i think*

*congradulates ever!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*2x FACEPALM COMBO*
*Explains that he meant 100 page threads*


*Accepts the macaroni, then BLUHs spectacularly when he puts it in his mouth*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Feels like a total RETARD* 

*Murmurs that she didn't know after he spit up her macaroni*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Punches typo in the snout to establish superiority*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

*runs off somewhere*

*captures a mewtwo*

*Uses mewtwo to create a NEW WORLD!!!*

*Gets pie*

*comes back*

*Disposes of mewtwo*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Asks Aura why she's running around like a multi-tasking Mama picking up her children from school, going to work, shopping, and dealing with a schizophrenic husband*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

*answers that i love to run around and to catch mewtooz, X3*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shrugs*
*Randomly brings up the topic of SNIFFERDOODLES*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2011)

*reminds me of snickerdoodles. Then reminds me of donkeys. Then reminds me of (put random thing here)*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Suggests that it reminds her of sick puppies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*Looks at the new place*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*waves to her old ally*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*waves back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Asks for opinion on new game*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

*smiles with a positive nod and an uncertain hand wave*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders why*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Blinks and welcomes SV to the game as well*
*Offers her frozen macaroni*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

*signs that it was my answer to Ulqi's question*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Randomly looks at the sky and sighs*
*States that it's cold here*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

*attempts to defrost macaroni*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Explains that the macaroni is magical*
*It stays forever freezing*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

*attempts to eat macaroni*
*fails because it's too hard and cold*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*laughs*


----------



## Dar (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders if Popcorn the Plot Bunny and Spunky the Raichu know about this*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*wants to know what he is talking about*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Also is curious in Dark's rant*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Moves in*




*Lives here now*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*comes in and waves*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Leans back in chair and looks at screeenshots pictures of our old game*
*Ahh, memories*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*comes behind Raichu and looks at what she's looking at*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Awesome ninja reflexes cause me to face punch Mystic withut meaning to*
*Runs away*
*Hides*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*hold board that says: Girl fight! Girl fight!*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*is not amused*
*grips Kage*
*uses Advanced Dark Chains on everything in the room,revealing Spunky*
*Buffs*
*uses ADA on her and Quintiple Blow*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*pretends not to be confused*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Blocks everything*
*Suggests a game warming party instead of fighting*


----------



## Dar (Oct 23, 2011)

*walks in carrying Quentin the Dialga plushie*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*uses Dark Shock on Scohui*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*SPUNKY VS. MYSTIC*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*avoids it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Doesn't want to fight one of her best friends*
*Kicks ls99*
*Re-suggests a party*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*is afraid of Mystic*
*Holds board that says: Protect me, cone!*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*stops attacking*
*wants a party*
*brings in apple pie*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*Brings lots of LMFAO's musics*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

* = D*
*Is happy*
*Brings tea and cod-shaped cookies*
*Blows up balloons*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*sips tea*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Slurps coffee*


*Music starts*
*??*
*Gasp*
*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...J3XBA&usg=AFQjCNEaDKFWs6hdyI8xsjwjps29mpol9A*
*Dances*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*doesn't like the tea*
*looks at Mystic*
*Is afraid of getting killed*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*listens*
*automatic metronome foot*
*tapping foot to the beat*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*His happy of not getting killed*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Punches Spunky in the arm*
*Vetos music choice*
*Plays Rising of a Dream*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*is still sipping tea*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders why there are soo many girls on the right side*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*throws the MT cup at Scohui*
*it turns into candy in mid-air*
*-*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*nom nom nom*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Signals she has to leave*
*Thanks for al the fish*

*Will be back*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*brings a bag of gummi bears in*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*waves g-bye to spunky*
*prepares to eat gummy bear*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

*starts making hot pot soup for Spunky when she comes back*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*realises that she misses OMG FOUR WHOLE PAGES!*
*has returned home*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*explains that pages passes fast...time*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*waves*
*tapdances*
*watches MLP*
*goes to MathHomeworkLand*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*doesn't like that place*
*doesn't know why the terrorists didn't blow up that place*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*leaves MathHomeworkLand*
*goes to StudyLand*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*hates Studyland*
*Has been there for a year(still at 8th grade)*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*writes a disturbing one-shot*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*looks at cow*
*looks at window*
*knows that they are not the same*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*is confused by Scohui*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 23, 2011)

Everglider said:


> *writes a disturbing one-shot*


*wants to read it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Returns after what seems like forever*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*doesn't think like that*
*It has been 5 seconds*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*shows everyone her disturbing one-shot*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*reads one-shot*
*wonders what the hell you were thinking*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Says hi to everyone*
*Reads one-shot*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*explains that I was thinking about what would happen if I was depressed*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*makes a "holy shit" face*
*hopes you never get depressed*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*agrees*
*because that actually might happen*
*tells everyone that they better keep me happy!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Says frozen macaroni makes it all better, offers some*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*refuses*
*daydreams*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Is offended by her not eating it, storms off with a scowl*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*thinks on what is more disturbing: what you said or the one-shot*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Murmurs the one-shot is scarier*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Comes back*
*Soup is cold*
*Sad*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*hugs!*
*tells you to read my one-shot*
*begs  you not to take it too seriously*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shouts that being rejected is worse than dang soup*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*apogolizes*
*eats fromac*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders what the heck happened when I was going on holiday*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Hmphs as she eats, still ticked about rejectedness*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*hug?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Nods head as her eyes soften toward Ever*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*hug*
*noms fromac*
*offers cookie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Gratefully accepts cookie as she apologizes for rudeness, mentions not sleeping much last night*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*gives pillow*
:D?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Takes it, snaps fingers as a bed appears next to them. Yawns*
*Strenches out onto the bed and falls asleep*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*thinks that my one-shot scared Spunky away*
D:


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Holds alarm clock near Artica's face*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*signs "nevermind"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Winces at loudness*
*Scowls at Spunky, crossing her arms*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*screams, "PEACE!"*
*edits one-shot*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*To get her mind off of the disturbance, reads it again*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Is annoyed because now she has to read it again, not that i didn't enjoy it*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*signs that I just changed the wording a little*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Still likes it :D*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*though you were disturbed by it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

* also still likes it ;D*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shrugs, stating it was awesome but disturbing. Reminds her to never get depressed*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*nodnod*
*looks at Swiss Army knife*
*shudders*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Quickly swipes it away, shaking finger disapprovingly*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*whimper*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Side hugs saying she doesn't want her to get hurt*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*is scared of knife*
*eats a cupcake*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Looks at knife; shrugs, discards it over a cliff*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*ninja's fromac from Ulqi*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jaw drops to the ground as she falls over in defeat* X.X


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*giggle*
*ninja's pink swimsuit and jumps in the river*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Laughs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*States that she bought that for three bucks anyway*
*Magically is in a dark green swimsuit and cannon-balls into river*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*dunks Ulqi*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Splashes Ever*
*Asks Spunky if she's gonna come*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*tries out Axe-Murderer style*

EDIt: *doesn't like it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Hears a beeping from her watch near the lawn chair; gets out and checks it*

*Eyes widen as she remembers what time it is*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*asks the time*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*States its 3:37 in her time...And her Espada meeting was at 3:30*

*Quickly snaps back into Arrancar Attire as she cusses out her luck*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*looks at what happens when you take a bath*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*thinks scary thoughts about Sam Roth*
*is getting used to this Scyther Slash style*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*States that she wants the two to come with her to Hueco Mundo...0.0"*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*asks what it is*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*asks where the HECK that is*
6_9


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Explains that Hueco Mundo is a Hollow-riden desert on the Other Side. In this desert is the Arrancar kingdom of Las Noches, where she, the other Espada (the strongest Arrancar) and her Shinigami leader, Sosuke Aizen, live. Slowly says that she and her teammates are dead...Quickly adds the meeting won't last very long*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*is confused*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders why this place is in spainish*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*studies liek a good child*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Facepalms*
*Angrily states that time is running out and demands they come with her, understanding it or not*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*follows meekly*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*goes with out knowing where*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Closes eyes as she opens a Gargantua (Black hole looking thingymajig)*
*Tells the two to grab onto her; the could die if they fall in*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*grabs leg*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pokes the G thing*
*Shrugs*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*grabs Legsee*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Takes a deep breath as she leaps into the Gargantua*

---

*Softly lands in Hueco Mundo, closing the Gargantua*
*It's night in the vast white desert...Cautions the two to stay alert; If they're not careful, Hollows might devour their souls*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*shivers*
*still grabs leg, full power*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Noms a Hollow*
*Motions that it tastes like chicken pizza*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shakes the three off, brushes her clothes off and exhales her breath*
*Tells them to follow her to Las Noches*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*is scared for Legsee*
*finds her old SHuckle lushie
*hugs*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*follows Ulqi to The Nights*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Starts an automated food stand that serves Hollow pizza*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*SPRINTS AHEAD*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*After a while, the four arrive at the entrance of Las Noches*

*Advises that the others shut up while she does the talking*
*Enters Las Noches and motions them to follow her through the numerous hallways*


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

*stares about with wide eyes*
*has to go*
D':


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Silently waves goodbye as she walks through the hallway towards the Espada Meeting Room*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*starts talking*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Starts working on his Hollow pizza*
*Is carrying the box on one hand while eating with the other*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Quietly punches Slowbro in the jaw*

*Sighs as they approach the door, hears talking from the inside*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*jaw hurts, still acts jawsome*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shushes them both as she gracefully opens the doors in an awesome way*

*Motions for them to follow as she repeatedly states remorse for her lateness to Aizen*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Brofists Aizen*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Brain hurts*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*is amused*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Irritatedly introduces her "amusing" friends to her leader*

*Shoots them a death glare to shut their pieholes*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*....*
*poops*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Her and all the other Arrancar remain silent...*

*Punches Slowbro through the wall*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*bleeds*
*screams with pain*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Brushes off hands and excuses the others for Slowbro's inappropriate behavior*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Admires Falcon Pawnch*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pwns Artica for hurting my Slowbro*
*Bandages him up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Rubs her now blackened eye*

*Asks herself out loud why she even brought them here*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Looks at Artica strangely*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Kicks Spunky into next week, when she is going shopping*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Says to her leader and teammates that she will return for the meeting later*

*Turns on her heel and drags the others out with blushed cheeks and a murderous scowl*
*Her eyes are closed an a Vien is popping out on her forhead*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wonders what the heck is going on*


*Speculates*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Comments on dat vein*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shrugs shoulders and moves out*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*When outside Las Noches, she screams in their faces, spatting that they made her look like a complete idiot with retarded friends*

*Asks why in the FREAKING HECK they did that to her*

(Know that I don't mean it. You guys are my fwands!)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re-enters Las Noches*
*Offers everyone 5 free Hollow pizzas*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Quickly pulls him back and throws the pizza into the sand*

*Screams in Legendary's face asking if he even heard a single word of what she just said*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pulls out earphones*
*Is like wat*
*Finishes off pizza that he'd been working on*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*is afraid*
*is sorry*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Grinds teeth as she screams "FORGET IT" and stalks off*

*Hisses that they can find their own way back to the World of the Living*

(Must go for church. Will be back after Youth's done it's magic. :D)


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*follows, even if he dies doing it*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Walks over to the Land of the Living*

*Starts huge pizza corporation selling pizza made of Hollows*
*Is greatly successful*
*Instant rich*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Sits silently in corner*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders where that corner is*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Hires Spunky and Slowbro*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Refuses*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*Doesn't want the job*


----------



## Dar (Oct 23, 2011)

*makes a cupcake corporation that sells cupcakes wrapped in bacon*
*buys Legend's company*
*offers Spunky and Scohui a job*
*explains that you get 1k dollars an hour*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Legendary Pizza is so huge and rich that nobody can ever buy more than 10% of the stocks*

*Hires Dark*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Starts a hotel _inside_ this game for people who are playing here have a place to stay*
*Welcomes you all*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*doesn't want to work*


----------



## Dar (Oct 23, 2011)

*does not accept Legend's offer*
*goes to Spunky's hotel*
*eats a bacon wrapped cupcake*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Charges dk 10 us dollars*


----------



## Mai (Oct 23, 2011)

*Slinks back in full of shock; there are ten pages of replies in less than a day*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*explains that it's Brogress*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*Is confused*
*wonders how she missed so much in the two days that she was gone*
*builds a pillow fort to hide in until she gets back up to speed*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*Explains that most of time he got beated up*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*D:*
*gives cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

*eats cookies*
*nom nom nom*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Uses large font*
*Large font is fun*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*AGREED*
*goes back to usual font size because large font is kind of annoying in large amounts*
*gives cookies*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Seems to be the only one around to enjoy these cookies*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*decides to bake a carrot cake*
*has no idea how to bake a carrot cake*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Tells Rose not to worry cause carrot cake is icky*
*Coffee cake!*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*doesn't know how to make a coffee cake either*
*would it just be a normal cake with coffee flavors?*
*doesn't think so*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Is angry for other reasons and punches wall*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*D:*
*bandages Spunky's hand*
*wonders why she was angry*
*hugs*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Signals Rose to fughattaboutit*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*signals that she will try*
*hugs*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Doesn't feel like hugging*
*Pushes Rose away*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*is sad*
*thought hugs might help*
*gives cookies?*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Isn't hungry*



*Stares into space*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders if there is a way to cheer Spunky up*
*hopes there is*
*:(*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Returns to her peoples*
*Sees that they are striving. In a desert. Which has no food/water. Clearly impressed*
*But still angry*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Stares into space*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Blinks over at Spunky, asks quietly what's wrong with her*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Murmurs "Nothing, i'm fine..."*
*Stands up*


----------



## Dar (Oct 23, 2011)

*hears Arctica and Spunky*
*is amazed that they broke the rule of the Silence game*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Pushes a strand of hair behind her ear as she steps in front of Spunky, asking again with a firmer voice*

(And fixed it.)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Repeats "I'm fine..."*
*Walks in the other direction*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Irritated because she's not usually ignored*
*Disappears and appears in front of her again using Sonido, and once again questions her in a threatening voice*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Scoffs*
*Walks away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Once again a vein pops out on her head*
*Shouts that she didn't really care anyway*
*Storms off in opposite direction*

(Again, I don't mean this stuff. Just going with the flow of the character, maaaaaaaan...)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Stares into space longily*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Vaguely looks back at her and scoffs thinking, _That poor, pitiful mortal soul. She looks at the sky as if she can actually reach it. What a waste._*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Stares at Artica quizzically*
*Takes a step towards her*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

*Continues raking in the moneys from his pizza corporation in California*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Stops as she looks back at Spunky, crosses her arms*
*Asks scornfully if she's come to her senses*

(Note: I'm in Female Ulquiorra form. Basically the gothic dude in my siggie/avvie or my profile pic)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Wags finger at Artica for talking*



*Looks to the sky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Scoffs again as she accuses Spunky of doing if as well. In freaking quotations*
*Wrinkles nose as she says the rules state you can't do it in quotations, but it seems that telling in actions is perfectly fine*
*Hmphs*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 23, 2011)

*wonders if it is within the rules to say that you are saying something, or if it has to actually be some method of silent conveyance of a message such as sign language*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Somehow the thought passes to her mind, and she too wonders about that*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Looks at Rose*
*Looks at Chan*


*Walks over to rose*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

*Rolls eyes as she turns away from them, shoves her hands in her pockets and stalks off with a passive look*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

*Watches Chan walk away*
*Cocks head*

*Follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Hears Spunky's footsteps in the sand but pretends to ignore them*

*Looks at the pure white sand underfoot vaguely shimmering in the moonlight, glances back upward to keep her focus on leaving Hueco Mundo*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Begins to skip*

*Falls*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Looks back but quickly looks forward as she begins to sprit far enough away so she can open a Gargantua without Spunky interfering*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Runs up to Artica*
*Interferes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Turns back to her with a scowl*
*Asks why she's stalking her o.O*

(Lol)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Explains i'm not stalking just interfering*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow*

*Asks very quietly if she wants to go back to the World of the Living because a Gargantua is the only way from Hueco Mundo*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Is weirded out*

*Am I....Dead? Ftw.*

*Signals that yeah*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shakes headed no. You don't have to be dead to be in Hueco Mundo*

*Explains that because she brought you here, you're still alive. ...But Ulqi herself is dead already*

*Trying to rid of that subject, opens a Gargantua*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*.......*




*Cocks head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Before she lets Spunky enter, though, she softly asks her why's she's all depressed in stuff. Has changed siggie evidence to back her case up*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Falcon kicks out of the G Portal*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shakes head, murmurs 'I'm okay...*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Still flying, his foot careens into Spunky's face for breaking the Golden Rule of The Silence Game*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow higher at Legendary's actions*

*Rolls eyes and expresses no intrerest in it anymore as she grabs Spunky's hand and leaps through Gargantua*

*Lands near a busy city and lets go of her*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Trips, falls in front of truck*
*Cusses*
*Truck honks*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Quickly jumps in front of Spunky and points finger, charging a green Cero at the truck*

*Releases it; Truck and a whole line behind it is left as ashes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Looks at Artica strangely*

*Stands up slowly*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Deashificates the trucks 'n' stuff*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Jumps out of the way*
*Kicks ls99 in the dragonballs*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Does not have dragonballs*
*Goes to DJ a club*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Jumps on top of a nearby building, unsure what to do*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shrugs*


*Walks away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Crosses arms as she eyes Spunky, looks around*

*Rolls eyes as she remembers that mortals other than special ones like people at TCoD can't see her*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Cocks head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Wanders her green cat-slit eyes back on Spunky, whom seems to be eyeing her back*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spits on ground and walks away*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Remembers that Ulqi said she was dead*
*Offers ressurection potion made of phoenix feathers, a special and rare kind of mushroom, and a certain few spells*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Forcefully shakes head no stating she loves working as a highly valued assassin*

*Denies potion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shrugs*
*Drinks potion*

1-UP!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gives a high-five to LS for the achievement*

*Sighs, wishing she had some good ole fromac. (Frozen macaroni)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*........*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Jumps off the building and lands safely on the sidewalk curve*

*Walks through a mob of people unnoticed and, after shoving pale hands snuggly into pockets, walks around, observing mortal human behavior*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Is bored*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

*has no idea on what's happening*
*gives Spunky her hot pot soup that has beef,lamb,leafs,shrimp,scallop,quail's eggs, and noodles*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Slurps soup*






*Fish jumps*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Finds Jirachi*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

*wants to know on what's going on*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Asks Mystic what exactly she means*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 24, 2011)

* wants to know what's happening here*
*HERE*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Is still confused*
*Offers soup*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 24, 2011)

*Explains that stuff is happening*
*That's all there is to say on the matter*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Explains that stuff is happening*
> *That's all there is to say on the matter*


*Completely agrees*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Nods head in agreement*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*Wonders if someone has more cookies for him*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Brings more cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*is happy*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Fish jumps*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*Fishes fish*
*Eats fish*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Slaps Slowbro for no particular reason*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*doesn't like*
*is sad*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Offers a cookie*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*sigh*
*Fish jumps*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gives Slowbro a giant cookie to make him happy*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*Eats cookie with changing expression*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Brings out tray with unlimiated giant cookies*
*Brings milk*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*Explains that he might die if he eats that...*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*eats cookies and drinks milk at a mandy speed*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Gives Slowbro a dollar*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*Takes dollar*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Goes jogging*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

*Goes jogging*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Fish jumps*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

Luxcario said:
			
		

> *world ends*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*nods*
*Fish jumps*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

*screams 'WORLD HAS ALREADY ENDED!!'*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Shakes head no*

*States it won't til the RAINBOW MAGIKARP jumps*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 24, 2011)

*RAINBOW MAGIKARP jumps*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*waves hi to Ulqi*
*suddenly remembers what happened yesterday*
*Hides*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*States to Luxcario it was a METAPHOR*

*Sighs and tiredly waves back to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

*knows it's safe*
*waves again*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sighs again, saying that yesterday was a major blow on her reputation*

*Is emotionless about it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Hugs artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Doesn't react to hug*

*States that not even fromac can help, so nor will a good ole Spunky hug*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*http://archive.no-ip.org/images/co/thumb/0212/29/1289811292614s.jpg*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sighs that it's a 404 error*

*Notes that a star is in URL; might be the problem*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*GRAAAAAAH*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> FIXED BY U KNOW WHO
> *http://archive.no-ip.org/images/co/thumb/0212/29/1289811292614s.jpg*


*Revives it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Kisses Artica's feet*


----------



## Dar (Oct 24, 2011)

*licks my hand*
*exclaims that it tastes like ham*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Stares at dk*

*....*
*Walks away slowly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Blinks at feet with unemotional face*

*Walks away, sighing*


----------



## Dar (Oct 24, 2011)

*looks at them strangely*
*tries to touch forehead with tongue*
*succeeds*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

*Follows Artica*


----------



## Dar (Oct 24, 2011)

*is sad that hes all alone*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

*Stuffs hands in pockets as she sits on a cliff, staring into the pitch black sky with a few stars pasted here and there; sighs again*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Pokes dark*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*turns around*
*pokes Spunky*
*grabs Mt Rushmoore shaped cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Dissapears*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Doesn't glance back at the two*

*Slowly reaches out her arm to the skies, pretending she can pluck out a beautifuly burning blue star*


----------



## guy standing behind you (Oct 25, 2011)

*fish jumps*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Gives guy a cookie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Eyes wander upon the Guy*

*Looks back at sky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Pokes Artica with a stick*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*gives Guy a time traveling beef burrito*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Slaps burrito on ground before he can hand it to him*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*is appalled at Spunky*
*throws a magic plot bunny at her*.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Gets up from the cliff and briskly walks by the two, her licorice lips silent*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Is offened*

*Walks away*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*apologizes to Spunky*
*apologizes to the bunny*
*gives Guy a burrito that DID NOT time travel*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Looks at Artica strangely*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Continues to stalk forward without looking back, knowing that Spunky's eyes are on her*

*Quickens her pace*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Laughs*
*Walks faster*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*wonders what Spunky is looking at*
*sees Arctica*
*walks over*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Stops abruptly; bluntly asks what Spunky wants*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Tells Artica to stop being a drama queen and have some normal fun, like dk*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Shakes head no, stating that this has left an emotional scar on her life and career*

*Walks away silently*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Growls under her breath and walks away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Stops*

*Quietly congradulates her on being a Butterfree*

*Walks on*


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

*giggle*
*sings "Ulqi~♪♫"*
*hug*
:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Sighs and tells Ever that hugs can't help her...even though they do feel happy*

*States her position as the Cuatro may change because of yesterday's mishap with her friends and her boss*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*walks over to Spunky*
*congratulates her on becoming a Butterfree*
*asks her whats wrong with Arctica*


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

*also wonders*
*hugs DK*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Explains that yesterday she took LS99, Slowbro and Spunky to Hueco Mundo where she works as an assassin type person*

*Says they made a bad impression on her*

*Went back this morning to Hueco Mundo and her leader, Aizen, said that her friends are not to return, and is to not expect any pampering of any sort at Hueco Mundo any longer*

*Says she's become unemotional from it, but is not mad at her friends*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*realizes what happened*
*feels sorry for Arctica*
*wonders why Ever keeps hugging people*
*looks at her awkwardly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Explains that she was BORN DAT WAI*

*Says that why they're friends*


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

*thought she went to Hueco Mundo too?*
*is confused*

*likes hugging people as a symbol of friendshit friendship*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*smiles*
*:)*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Agrees that Ever did, but she left when they entered Las Noches where Aizen is really located*

*Says sorry for not explaining that good enough*


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

*is sorry she missed the action*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Says she should be very grateful*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Fish jumps*


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

*happy seel claps*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Blinks*

*Asks where the seel even came from*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

*replies*

*throws magikarp*


----------



## Dar (Oct 25, 2011)

*watches the seel sit on magikarp*
*gets fedora*
*exclaims that koalas look good in fedoras*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

*explains that *happy seel clap* and *claps like a happy seel* are the same thing*
*there is no seel*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

*seel appears*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Kills it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Comes back to life*
*
*happy seel claps*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow at such sorcery*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

*happy seel claps too!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Waves at Slowbro and blinks*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

*wants cookies*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Points to minifridge in the corner and says that there's some in there*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

*runs to fridge*
*opens*
*2 cookies*
*eats them all!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

*Magkically makes more cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

*happy seel claps*
*eats them all*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Sighs because her cookies are gone*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 25, 2011)

*throws cookies everywhere*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

*Grabs one in the air and nom noms it*


----------



## Dar (Oct 26, 2011)

*turns into cookie monster*
*NOMNOMNOMNOM*
*turns back*
*realizes he only ate one cookie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Offers him her other cookie*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*appearifies at ~mandy speed~*
*browses dA*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Says hi and offers the last cookie to her*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*accepts cookie*
*appearifies feathers*
x3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Blinks*
*Shrugs and nom noms on other cookie*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*inhales a feather*
*coff coff*
*wishes for Rosie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Yawns*

*Is about to fall into SleepaholicWorld*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*coff coff*
*choke*
XP


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Unchokifies*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

*Chokifies self*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

*Walks away*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*walks to fridge*
*no cookies*
*cries*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hugs Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*ish okay*
*wants cookies*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

*throws cookies to Scohui*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

*Offers Slowbro a magic hat that makes cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*happy seel claps*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

*seel squirts everyone*
*seel eats some cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*doesn't want seel to eat cookies*
*headbutts seel*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

*blocks*
*gives seel cookie*
*seel evolves into dewgong*


			
				Pokemon Silence Version said:
			
		

> Congratulations! evolved into !


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Kills it again just for kicks*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*applauds*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Air puches the...air*

*Wants another cookie since Slowbro ate all the other ones D:*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*wonders what happened to those magical god powers*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ooohs and snaps fingers, making another minifridge land on the old one*

*Grabs some cookies :D*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*wants cookies*
*takes them from Ulqi*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Screams and punches Slowbro in the jaw*

*Steals back cookies and jumps on top of a building away from him*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*Jaw hurts, can't eat*
*is unhappy*
*makes a cute face to Ulqi, asks for cookies share*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Sticks tounge out shaking head no*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*Is not happy*
*goes to building*
*starts going up stairs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

*Senses Slowbro*

*Jumps off building and air stands, crossing arms. Asks how he plans to stand on air when he's not DEAD*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 26, 2011)

*is on roof*
*points gun to face*
*doesn't shoot, shoots Ulqi*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

*jumps on roof*
*takes gun out of Scohui's hand using her MAD TAEKWONDO SKILLZ*
*shoots pavement on ground for no reason*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thinks
_"These guys are crazy..."_*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*comes home*
*coff coff*
*headache*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hugs ever*
*Givees headache medicine*


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

*tanks Spunkeh*
*goes to GrammarHomeworkLand*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Misses ever already*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*writes a follow-up/sequel to the one-shot from before*
*winders why Ulqi isn't here*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Pops back in the scene*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*pops front into the scene*
>:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Pops left into the scene*

Fwee!


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Asks what's wrong; offers a cookie to help*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*signs "see Grr"*
*accepts cookie*
:3
*eats fromac*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Lately pops _right_ into the scene*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Says hai to Spunky; admits her sleep got worse again D:*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

* Is like 'Oh noes'*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sighs and says that she'll work on it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hands a twinkie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Fwees and greedily snatches it, nom nomming it ravenously*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blinks*


*Takes a step back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Finishes Twinkie*

*Gives Spunky an € in return :D*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blinks*

*Puts € in the item bag*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*noms pure sugar*
>:D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Worries*
*Locks ever in the closet*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is upset*
*bursts out of the closet in a spurt of MAGIC*
*tackles Spunky!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

> *Pokemon silence version*
> Wild EVER wants to fight!
> 
> What will SPUNKY do?
> ...


*Saves game*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*HYPER BEAM*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

> Got away safely!


*Points*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*useless HYPER BEAM*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Laughs*

*Grinds elekid to acceptable level*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blink blink*

*Asks them what just happened*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is a C-Li*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Pulls out map*

*Is unsure where to go next*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Suggests a Pokemon Center...*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nods, then explains i'm visiting all the great cities in the world of pokemon, and need a suggestion for somewhere between Viridian city and hearthome city to stop at next*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*...Suggests the Dead Sea :D*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Is not amused*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Thinks about it...Can't come up with anything*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*....*

*Goes to the pokemon center*
*Asks Artica to come with*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nods she will*

*Slings a cinch bag over her back and heads out with her fwend*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Giggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Marches onward, ready to reach the Poke Center located...right in front of them*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*turns into Nurse Joy and walks behind the counter*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sweatdrops*
*Goes in*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*greets the weary travelers*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hands pokeballs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Says hi and plops down in a nearby chair*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*heals Pokemon*
*smiles*
*floofs pink hair*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Falls asleep in chair and snores with drool coming from her mouth*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> *Falls asleep in chair and snores with drool coming from her mouth*


*Thinks since we're in an anme, it should be a snot bubble*

*Asks ever-joy for a room*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*turns back into Ever*
*the real Joy leads us to a room*
*jumps on bed*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

(Lol. Probably, but hey, Imma strange kitty.)

*Blinks as she wakes up, looking around everywhere cautiously...remembers she is at the Poke Center and relaxes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Opens pokeball*

*Raichu comes out*
*Snuggles*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*opens pokeball*
*Shuckle comes out*
o.o
*poke*
*opens other pokeball*
*Spinda comes out*
*dances wif zhe Spinda*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Giggle*
*Raichu claps*

*Spunky has idea*

*Lets out magby*
*Magy pom pom dance cheer fun time!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*opens Pokeball*
*Chandelure comes out*
*Hugs*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*dance off with Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Goes to sleep wif mah raichu on my belleh*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*tickle*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Chandlure peers over Spunky as his flame brightens*

*Laughs*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Raichu slaps Ever-joy away with his tail*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*zzzzzzt!*
0.0
*is fried*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Chandelure floats back to me quickly*

*Blinks*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is fried*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Pokes*

*Grabs some aloe burnt lotion and rubs it on her arm :D*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is dead*
D:


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Saves Ever with MAGIKUL POWAS*


*Goes to sleep*
*Lots of time passes*

*Wakes up*
*Returns raichu to pokeball*

*Asks others where to go next*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*...SCREAMS*

*Doesn't know what to do with dead Ever...starts crying*

--DERPED POST SINCE SPUNKY CHANGED HERS--


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

XP


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hugs Ever :D Glad she's not dead*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is still dead*
*and fried*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Asks friends where they should go next from here*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*becomes a spirit*
*vows to haunt Spunky for her apathy*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Is not amused*



*Walks away*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*sob sob*
*undies*
*has to go to dinner*
*will be back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Waves :D*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Asks Artica if she will go to the orange islands with me*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*has returned*
*wants to go to Lavender Town*
*has always liked that place*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Gets excited, cause I forgot about lavender town*
*Wants to go*
*Pulls out map*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*consults map*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Points out if we follow route 8, we should be there in no time*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*runs toward Route 8*
*trips*
*owchie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Helps Ever-joy up*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*thanks*
*skips along Route 8*
*gets lazy*
*flies on mah Pidgeot*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Follows on my dragonite named Dragoon*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*whistles*
*remembers that she can't whistle*
...
*sings*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Lavender town theme starts to play*

*Is creeped out*


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

*is not creeped out*

*uses Splash*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Explains to Omsvikstar Everglider and I are on our way to lavender town*
*Wonders if you would like to come with us*


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

*Splashes derpily*

*Goes opposite way to whichever city you just came from*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*sings along with Lavender theme happily (and derpily)*
*grapbs Omski and drags him along*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tells Ever not to bring him if he doesn't want to*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*is dissapointed*
*begs Omski to come*
:D?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Doesn't think he will*
*Flies ahead*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

*tags Spunky!*
*screams, "YOU'RE IT!"*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Chases after Ever*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*chases after Spunky on my flying Seel*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

*flies around on my Crobat*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*fish jumps*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> *uses Ice Beam at a cloud*
> *Arceus comes out of cloud*
> *fish jumps*
> *Arceus dies*


*Is not amused*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*explains that arceus can't die*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Is not amused*


*Nods*

*Smacks Luxcario*


*Invites Scohui to come to lavender town with me to catch a ghost pokemon*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*wants to go*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Points to the road i'm on*
*Explains it's route 8 and if we folllow it, we'lll be there soon*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Smacks Luxcario*


ಠ _ಠ
*thinks 'have it your way*
*smacks Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Runs down route 8 with Slowbro*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*goes opposite way*
*is going to catch the Invisible Shiny Bulbasaur*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ignores Luxcario*

*Arrives at lavender town*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*arrives at Mt. Moon*
*goes into cave*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Waits for Slowbro at pokemon tower*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*emerges onto second floor*
*takes a bit of Moon Stone*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

*Fish  jumps*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*takes cover in cave*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*looks around for glowy things inside the cave*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*fish jumps*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*pounces at the fish*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*goes up three floors*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*gathers an army of nekos*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*climbs to misty mountaintop*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*stalks to see if there is anything glowy around*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*puts on goggles*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

*finds a litwick*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blinks her eyes in the cave and shouts hello as it echoes*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*doesn't like cave*
*explains that is full of zubats*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ohs and says hi to Slowbro*

*Says she's going to the city; asks him to tag along*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*nods, doesn't have anything better to do*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Grabs his arm and runs to the edge of the cliff, telling him not to worry....Jumps off*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*makes "OMGAHHHHHHHH" face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*After deciding the fear was enough for Slowbro, stops in midair and blinks at him*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*doesn't stand on air*
*looks down*
*Is afraid*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Assures him that she still has a hold on his arm*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*wonders why she stopped*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Begins to air jump through the sky toward Hearthome City*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*Does the same face as before*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*After a while, arrives at Hearthome*

*Lands near the Pokemon Center and releases her hold on Slowbro, asking if the ride was fun :D*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*blank stare*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*...*

*Sighs as she silently walks away*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

*shakes head*
*eyes go back to normal*
*follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Is emotionless since she assumed he hated the ride, murmurs that at least he got to the city in the first place*


----------



## Dar (Oct 27, 2011)

*goes to find cliff*
*tries to fly*
*realizes he cant fly*
*falls*
*lands on persain*
*gets bitten*
*turns into Catman*
*:3*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sweat drops*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

*Turns into dragon and flies to Hearthome*
*Sings Bad @pple for no reason*
*tells people reading to go look up on youtube 'bad apple hetalia' and watch it because the anime is so awesome*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wishes I was here to go to hearthome with my bro and Artica*

*Is sad*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

*teleports spunky to hearthome with her MAGICAL POWAHS Abra*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Asks if we can go to pokemon tower in Lavender town*
*And maybe bring my friend Ever*


----------



## Dar (Oct 28, 2011)

*asks if I can come*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*appearifies*
*signs hi to Frostie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pops into scene; says hi to everyone*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Koala said:


> *asks if I can come*


*Nods*
(Fross, Ever-joy, me, and panda. Yeah, sounds good.)


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*screams, "DON'T FORGET SPUNKEH!"*
*horrified expression*
D:


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Chuckles*

*Wonders if Artica will come*


----------



## Dar (Oct 28, 2011)

*is happy that I can come*
*turns into seel*
*claps*
*turns back*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

o.o
*hugs Spunky*
*won't let go!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Agrees to tag along*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*GROUP FREAKING HUG!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pushes Ever off*

*Walks toward Lavender town*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

:'(
*thinks, _y u no liek me?!_*
*shrugs*
*runs after*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Walks along with the group, nom noms on cookie; offers them all one*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Accepts cookie*
*Noms while thinking of all the cool ghost pokemon in Lavender town to catch*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Says a long list of some Pokemon she wants to catch; but adds that none or them can beat her beloved Chandelure*

*Chandelure's pokeball shakes in delight*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Chuckles and thinks of the gengar on her belt*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*noms cookie*
*wonders how a Chadelure is in Kanto*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Whispers that she has some good friends from Unova*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 28, 2011)

*Thinks Everglider's signature changed colors*
*Rubs Eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lavender Town theme begins to play*

*Is excited*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Air punches and lets Chandelure out*

*He looks around, but quickly goes behind her back*

(Derp, he's kinda timid)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Raichu lets himself out*
*Pets him*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*hums along to Lavender theme*
*grin*
*lets out Dizzy the Poliwhirl*
:D ♪♫


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 28, 2011)

*listens to Lavender Town theme*
*goes insane after receiving a message that, if displayed, would present itself in Unown letters*
*signals to Ever that she is just dropping by and really needs to go do homework now*


----------



## Ever (Oct 28, 2011)

*signals that she, too, needs to go to MathHomeworkLand, but is stalling*
XP


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 28, 2011)

*responds despite herself*
*is sitting with the hw in front of her and is unable to tear herself away from the things she does not loathe*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

*battles Invisible Shiny Bulbasaur*
*catches*
*goes to catch Missingno.*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Blinks when the Lavender Town theme suddenly fades*

*Chandlure is shaking*

*Assures him it's just a glitch, no big deal*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*explains that lavender town was burnt to the ground*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*...Slaps him upside the head, saying that they're in the normal one right now*

*Supposes that the past Lavender Town faded, thus affecting the music of this time, too*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wants a radio to check the music*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Snaps fingers, one falls in her hands, gives it to Chandelure, he hands it to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*hands hot hands hot hands hot*
*Turns radio on*
*Shuffles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Blinks and goes over to him, peering as he works, motions for her Chandelure to come*

*He looks over her shoulder, his eyes fearful of Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wonders why*
*follows, still shuffling*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Shrugs and walks off as Chandelure follows closely behind*

*Grabs three cookies, keeps two and give her Pokemon the other*

*Chandelure munches happily*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wants the other one*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gladly hands it to him*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*noms*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Smiles as she places her hand on Chandelure's glassy lamp thingymajig; he flinched at the touch, but relaxes when he realizes it's me*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wonders what happens when he touches it*
*Touch*
*Torch*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

*touches*
*Gets burnt*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Chandelure quickly hides behind his trainer*

*scowls asking why they scared him*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*does a barrel roll*
*explains*
*doesn't have the time*
*does a barrel roll*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

*eats barrel*
*rolls!*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wants water*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

*gives water to Scohui*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*feels better*
*looks around*
*Needs more sand*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 28, 2011)

*says DO A BARREL ROLL!*
*is sad that she didn't get any cookies*
*decides not to care*
*pulls out her Raichu from LeafGreen that she plans to rename Spunky*
*realizes that she is in Lavender Town and can do so now*
*walks to Name Rater house and renames Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Blinks...eats her cookie silently*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wants two cubic ton of sand*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Says that there is enough already*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*explains that he just wants a bit more....two cubic ton*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*SAYS NYUUUUUU*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*is *sa*n*d**


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sighs and walks away with her Ghostie Poke*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*wonders what it is*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Reminds him it's Chandelure*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*does a "oh right" face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Rolls eyes and continues walking*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Notices that the Lavender Town music returned*

*Yays*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*hates it*
*Shuts it up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Is sad*

*Storms away with Chandelure*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*follows her*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Has Chandelure use Fire Blast on him*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*avoids*
*runs away, still follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Irritated, uses the Sonido technique to air jump away*

*Grabs Chandelure's arm bar thingy before she leaves*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*knows that she is going to come back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*After a while, lands on a tall skyscraper and lets go of Chandelure*

*Chandelure shakes and clings to her*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*to the skyscraper*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Jaw drops when she sees him*

*Wonders why he keeps following her*

*Guesses he's a stalker*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*climbing up, climbing up, climbing up*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Reaches Lavender town first*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*stops climbing*
*explains that we were there*
*climbs again*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Runs to the other side of the skyscraper and jumps off...and air jumps away*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*stops climbing*
*falls*
*just remembered the lonely Chandelure*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Remembered to grab him before she left again :P*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*.....*



*Misses you guys*
*Gets bored*
*Flies away with my dragonite*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*just remembered that he doesn't know fly*
*......*
*"OMFG" face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Laughs as she looks back at him*

*Joins Spunky and carefully sets Chandelure on the Dragonite and jumps on*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Reminds Artica the dragonite is a female named Dragoon*

*Asks where to go next*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*hits ground*
*stands up*
*takes a pokeball:Pidgeot*
*Follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*To Spunky she says Black City sounds Groovy*

*Chandelure nods in agreement*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Thinks Dragoon will get too tired*
*Suggests we stop at Hearthome city on the way, maybe?*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Pidgeot doesn't want to fly anymore*
*slaps*
*Pidgeot is not amused, goes away*
*"Nyuuuu!" face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Nods*

*Says we can spend the night there, Chandelure needs to rest, too*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gives Slowbro a ride on Dragoon's butt*
*....*

*Suggests this: Kanto safari zone,Hearthome City, Black City, pinwheel forest*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*is happy*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lands at pokemon center outside safari zone*


*Wonders when they built that*

*Recalls Dragoon and goes in*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*ish stretching and relaxing, like every single pokemon in a pokemon center*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Recalls Chandelure*

*Goes to sleep in chair. Again*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cuddles with mah Raichu*
*Again*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ish sleep walking. Again*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ties Slowbro to bed*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*ZzzZZzz*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wakes up and yawns*

*...Is hungry. Asks if we can go somewhere to eat :D*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wants Cheeseburger/Pizza*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Says I've got food with me*

*Gives friendship cookies*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Eats it, but still suggests a resturant or McDonald's or something*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*nods and noms*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Shrugs*

**


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Macdonalds!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wonders...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gets up and drags the two down the street to McDonald's :D*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ish happy*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ish not*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Asks why D:*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Cause I want to go dang safari zone and catch a kanghaskh*an8


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*explains that using the pokewalker is faster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ohs and silently enters the Micky D's*

*Orders three large fries and a crapload of double cheeseburgers for the group*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

**


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*happy seel claps*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gets the food and ravenously eats it as soon as they find a table*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sneaks away*


*Flies to safari zone with Dragoon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sad cause she left*

*Suddenly isn't hungry anymore*

*Walks out silently, her head down*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*waves goodbye*
*wonders how many double cheese burgers he can put in his mouth*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Swoops down and picks Artica up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Blinks...wonders why*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Giggles*
*Swoops, picks up Scohui*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*1...2...3...*
*chokes*
*is choking*
*is purple*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*GAAH*
*Dragoon lands*

*Does the heimlich on Slowbro*
*Saves his life*

*Phew*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*hugs Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Is happier*




*Looks at Slowbro oddly*
*Wonders*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 28, 2011)

*is a bit confused*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Yawns again, tells Slowbro it's good for him to be back*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Swoops everybody up, flies off the safari zone*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Yells ROAD TRIP*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ahem*

*Points to Dragoon*
*Yells SKY TRIP*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ohs...Smiles*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 29, 2011)

*approves of your SKY TRIP*
*wishes you good luck on your journey*
*waves*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*flies*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 29, 2011)

*waves at Ever*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

*Says hello to both of them*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*GROUP FREAKING HUG!*


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 29, 2011)

*YES GROUP HUG AWESOME*

EDIT: *regretfully explains that she has to go but that she'll see everyone late Saturday*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*finishes new, non-disturbing one-shot*
:D
*asks peoples to read it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

*Nods*

*...Lazily asks for a link :D*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*gives link*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

*reads and doesn't know what to say*
*listens to INXS*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Gives Fross a FRIENDSHIP COOKIE*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*signs hi*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sighs for unrelated reasons*
*Hi*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

:'(?
*hug*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Pushes away*
*Assures it's okay*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*aks y u no liek hugs*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Chuckles*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*thinks it's because of a previous incident*
?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Not previous, incoming and inevitable (in my home life)*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*sadface*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks out window*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*gazes in*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Tears up a little*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*comfort*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Comforted*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*is relieved*
:)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sighs*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*worried face*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Distracted smirk*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks away*


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 29, 2011)

*Eats friendship cookie*
*happy seal clap*
*watches Monty Python and the Holy Grail*
*cracks up*
*says NI*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

*Enters the scene greeting everyone*

*Asks what happened to all the friendship cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*waves*
*wants cookies*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Frostagin;543907
*watches Monty Python and the Holy Grail*
*cracks up*
*says NI*[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *XD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*noms at cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Smiles weakly*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders what's wrong*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks into the sky longfully*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*looks at sky, maybe there was something there*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Chuckles*

*Walks away*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*scratches head*
*Thinks about the lesson he had yesterday*
*"Girls giggle, Men chuckle"*
*Also sees the fact that it isn't Girls\Boys or Women\Men*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Giggles*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*follows*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Frostagin said:


> *Eats friendship cookie*
> *happy seal clap*
> *watches Monty Python and the Holy Grail*
> *cracks up*
> *says NI*


*rolls around laughing*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sighs happily*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

*Appears by Spunky and greets them*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is surprised*
*jumps away*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*trips over Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is sorry*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*forgives*
*Gives cookies*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Laughs*
*Claps*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is amused about cookies*
*nom nom nom*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*throws cookies in air*
*Happy seel eats cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is not amused*
*attacks seel*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Throws more cookies in the air*
*moves seel*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*eats cookies in mid air*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Pulls Slowbro  closer*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*eats another cookie*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders what it is*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Kisses Slowbro*



*Giggles, walks away*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*shows*
*holds up magical fizzy rainbow chocolate fudge cookie*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is surprised*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Giggles*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*pulls out more from cookie jar*
*gives one to Scohui*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*grabs it, without looking*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Asks if I can have a cookie too*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*gives his cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Smiles*

*Breaks in half, gives one to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*smiles*
*nom nom*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sighs happily*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Punches Spunky's sigh in the face*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is not amused*
*Pushs him off*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Is happy*

*Tells Slowbro to beat ls99 up*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Takes AAAAAAAALL the cookies*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*prepares flamethrower*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Rams lavaspout into Scohui*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Gives another one*
*mixes up a batch with Gummy Bears*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*does not stop*
*uses flamethrower*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*gasps at sight of Slowbro using Flamethrower*
*drops cookies*
*swears*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Thinks,
_Oh! My hero!
What delicous cookies I will bake for him if he wins.*_


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Flies out of fire, ramming Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Is proud of himself*
*Waits for any pain*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Force Palms LS*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Punches Slowbro in the snout*
*Establishes superiority*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Uses Psychic on LS*
*Eats cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Worries*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Waits...for...any...pain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Uses Thorns of Oglogoth to break out of Psychic*
*Blasts Luxcario with pure dark energy*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Can't take it*

*Pulls out a nine millitleter*







_Bang, bang, shoot, shoot...._


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*O_o face*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Ls99 is shot*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*OGLO-PARRY*
*Blasts Spunky with semi-automatic shotgun*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Gives ls99 the finger as she falls*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*banhammers Spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*Repels dark energy with Focus Blast*
*Uses Focus Blast*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Demands a no ammo battle*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*accepts battle*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Died while you were gone*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*...CPR?*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Burns the body*
*Puts ashes in urn*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*nope :dead: =(*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is sad*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*tries to make Slowbro feel better*
*fails*
*is sad*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*inserts max revive in Spunky's mouth*
*waits for results*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*:dead:*
*.....*
*:huh:?*

**
*Kisses Slowbro on the cheek*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*cheers*
*high-fives Scohui and Spunky*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is happy*
*hugs Spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

*is happy too*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Is sooo happy*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*is happier*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks into the sky*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*looks too*
*wonders if she can see a jirachi*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sees a sparkle in the sky*

*Is amazed*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*tries to catch HO-OH*
*fails*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro strangely*
*Thinks..*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*raises eyebrow*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sees a Castle in the Sky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Shoots ls99 for my previous murder*


*Walks away*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*facepalm*
*"not this again" face*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Flashsteps to castle*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders who ls99 killed*
*finds a dead Sentret*
*wonders if this is who LS killed*
*pokes with a stick*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Explains I was killed, but Slowbro saved me*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*appearifies*
*missed a lot while she was gone*
*reads Slowbro's siggy*
:3


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*also reads slowbro's sig*
*laughs*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Everglider said:


> *appearifies*
> *missed a lot while she was gone*
> *reads Slowbro's siggy*
> :3


*:scared:*
*....*
*Tiptoes away*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*rolls eyes*
*pats head*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*brushes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Stares into sky*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*akwardness*
*edges away uncomfortably*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*looks around, nervously*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Looks at Ever nervously*
*Walks over to her*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*still thinks slowbro's siggy is lol*
*realizes that he's laughing at Spunky*
*apologizes*
*exclaims that talking about yourself in third person is hard*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*edges away some more*
*shifty eyes*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*nods*
*first person slips out sometimes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Walks closer to Ever*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders where Spunky is*
*sees her*
*walks over*
*gets Ever to stop moving*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*explains that she is...in the direction to Ever*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*signs hi to Spunky and DK*
*stops moving*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Says hi to dk*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*asks slowbro why he even put that in his siggy*
*says hi to Spunky and Ever*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*explains that he sees that has a happy moment*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders if that is maybe possibly awkward for Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*lolz*
*says that if that happened to me it would be my happy moment to*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*thumbs up*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*does _not_ want to talk about that stuff*
*for past reasons*

*suggests a picnic*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Picnic?*
*Shakes head*

*Walks away*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*thumbs up back to slowbro*
*is happy about picnic*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*goes to the riverbank*
*brings *soup**


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders if there are any cookies*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*follows Ever*
*rolls eyes at slowbro's obsession over cookies*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Takes soup from Ever*
*Gives a dollar*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*explains that it's the same as you with pandas, but you don't eat them (THANK GOD)*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*lays on the grass*
*stares at the sky*
*melancholy sigh*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*goes to Burger King*
*gets a Whopper with extra ketchup*
*tells them to leave off the lettuce, onions, cheese, meat, and bun*
*asks Ever about the melancholy sigh*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Lies next to Ever*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*stands next to Ever and Spunky*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Is surprised at...Wooper*
*exclaims that he is going to eat a pokemon*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *Is surprised at...Wooper*
> *exclaims that he is going to eat a pokemon*


Explains to Slowbro 'The whopper' is a burger you can get in the us*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*points out that its only ketchup*
*motions for him to come over*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*stares at the sky summore*
*sees a cloud shaped like a Raichu*
*pokes Spunky with a stick*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*follows DK*
*denies Donkey Kong*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Breaks Ever's stick*
*Offers pie*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*lies down*
*sees a cloud shaped like an abstract representation of the order of the universe*
*if it was made of cottonballs*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*searches for cookies*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*sigh*
*blink blink*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Random dance*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*watches Spunky dancing*
*Wonders why she's dancing*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*gives quizzical look*
*tells you that dancing while lying down makes it look like you're spazzing*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Continues dancing*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*blank stare*
*starts shufflin'*
:D
*plays Party Rock*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Searches medicine bag*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*All of a sudden, a booming mind-voice*
*KISS THE GIRL*
*KISS THE GIRL THIS INSTANT*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee70/shoopdawoop123/dancecircles.gif*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*mermaids start dancing LOL*
*hermit crab starts singing*
:D
*Partay!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*WTF?*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders what the hell is happening*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*signs that it was a The Little Mermaid reference, triggered by "Kiss the Girl"*
*tell you that the link ish broken oh noes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Explains it's a movie refernce*






*Puts up a sign*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*is confused*
*hums "A Thousand Years"*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*KISS THE GIRL THIS INSTANT DAMNIT*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Smacks ls99r*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

*Is not Seeker*
*Is in the castle*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*wonders what the hell LS is talking about*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*sings "The Way You Are"*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*sings "The Way You Are"*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Wonders how you posted that twice*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*has no idea*
*computer went all weird on me*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*also wonders what LS is talking about*
*starts singing "No Handlebars"*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*lols*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

*Sips coffee*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*remembers that she doesn't like coffee*
*Mindfucked*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*exclaims that "No Handlebars" is the weirdest song EVA*
*still wonders what LS meant by KISS THE GIRL*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*thinks "Katy perry?"*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*explains*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Sips coffee*





Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *remembers that she doesn't like coffee*
> *Mindfucked*


*XD*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*doesn't like coffee either*
*high five?*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

*Ohs*
*"wait...what?" face*


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

*was talking to Spunky*


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

*facepalms for no apparent reason*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*blank stare*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Slurps coffee*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders if the song has any connection with this*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders: connection with what?*
*asks what song hes talking about*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*is confuzzled as heck*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders why ever doesn't kiss Dar instead*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *wonders why ever doesn't kiss Dar instead*


*Is like 'wut?'*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*goes wide-eyed at slowbro*
*looks at Ever*
*looks back*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*knows that he would be pleased*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Eyebrow dance*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*questions slowbro's motives*
*and is a little confuzzled*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*explains that he is the only boy he can see*
*Aside him*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*blush*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*looks at DK*
*looks at Ever*
*looks at DK*
*looks at Ever*
*and so on*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*still wonders why slowbro wants Ever to kiss DK*
*but still blushes when Ever blushes*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*"See?" face*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Notices someone put 'ever plus dar' in the tags*
*OMG*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*chuckles*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*gets a little uncomfortable*
*yells at slowbro*
*removes it*
*cant*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Goes to go find ever*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders why people like shipping her so much*
@_@


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wants to see*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*yells at slowbro to remove the tag*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Slaps Dark for assuming it was Slowbro*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*looks around*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*asks if it was Spunky*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Everglider said:


> *explains*


*NOPE*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*looks at new tag*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Slaps Dark again*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders who it was*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*is offended by tag*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*doesn't know what new tag means*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Points down*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*says it's the "ever <3 everyone" one*
*doesn't know what otp means*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*explains that he doesn't know how to change tags*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*...only the creator of the thread*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *explains that he doesn't know how to change tags*


*I think it's edit tags*

*Wonders what otp means*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*decides not to tel how to change tags*
>:/


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*is happy that the dar+ever tag is gone*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*:sweatdrop:*
*Already did*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*?*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*punches whoever put up those tags*

EDIt: *beats up LS99*
*because he shipped her last time*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Dark Koala said:


> *?*


*Has no idea what you are reffering to*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Is not beat up*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*waves goodbye*
*hopes to come and see someone kissing someone else*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*grr*
*pulls out a shuriken*
*gets ready to kill*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders how to get slowbro to stop bothering them about it*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*!*

*Ponts to new tags*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Goddammit you guys, I'm leaving!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Pulls out sword and Needles of Oglogoth*
*Gets ready to defend himself*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*notes that I already saw it*
*realizes that Spunky started this whole thing*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*says bye to Ever*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

You...You ass!
Pull the tag off before I come to your house ad shoot you for messing with mah Evar-joy!


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*X.X new tag*
*again*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ripostes Spunky for breaking The Golden Rule*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*motions that if I could rip some of those tags off i would*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Wonders why everyone is getting mad*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Wonders why everyone is getting mad*


*Blink blink*

_????_


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*...*
*Wonders if everyone was just acting angry and if he didn't catch it*


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 30, 2011)

*whispers that tags are for useful things only.*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*thanks*
*returns*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Happy*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*notices that LS99 changed avatars*
*thinks, _About time!_*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

*brings pie*
*music*
*party*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*dances*
*plays Party Rock*
*shuffles*
:D


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Wants that pie I was promised*


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

*gives pie*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Consumes*

*Thinks,
_Hey, we need some party decorations._*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*grabs lotsa balloons*
*starts to float away!*
D:


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

*pops the balloons*
*brings some more*
*brings confetti*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Brings ballon*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*asks where you found a balloonie sprite?!*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Giggles*
*Explains*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*tells Spunky, "You can't start with "item" and end with "sprite"*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Says if you qoute me, you'll figure it out*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Says if you qoute me, you'll figure it out*


*is like derp*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Explains that Spunky spelt quote wrong*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Everglider said:


> *is like Evolving*


You evolve with  a fire stone?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*suggests filling the page with balloons :D*



*points out that this isn't the Quoting Game*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Everglider said:


> *suggests filling the page with balloons :D*


*Jaw drops*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Is happy because she can bring a balloon, too*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Asks Artica if she would like a cookie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Nods yes as she draws a happy face on the balloon; names him George*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Giggles, hands cookie*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Continues multi-thread Sweet Rave Party*
*First song: Cascade (BETA)*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Doesn't like it*
*Plays paralyzer by finger eleven*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Shakes head and turns on Welcome to the Black Parade by My Chemical Romance :D*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Shakes head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*turns on Moves Like Jagger by Maroon 5*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

*Gets bored*
*Leaves club silence game*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*Vetos*
*Is the DJ, if you haven't heard*
*Next up: Davesprite*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

*follows out*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

*follows Ever with headphones on*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Exclaims we've reached 50 pages in a short amount of time*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*says hullo to everyone*
*yawns*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Says hi and waves*

*Gives energy bar to DK*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders if everybody is okay today*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Says "Oh yeah"* 

*Says she doesn't want to make anyone mad, but asks what all that tagging crap was about*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*shoulders rise*
*exclaims that it was kinda his fault*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ohs*

*Raises eyebrow and asks if he was drunk at the time*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*nods*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Ahs in understanding*

*Says that that's the end of discussion. No acceptions*

*Nom noms on friendship cookie*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders if you already saw my siggy*
*:3 face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Nods that she did*

*But still has the nerve to ask why it happened?*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*shoulders rise*
*explains that maybe the conv with her help understanding this*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*noms energy bar*
*listens intently*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Shrugs*

*Nom noms on cookie silently*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*wonders if there is going to be a Silence game 3.0*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*motions that if there is, it will be mine*
*mwahaha*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*"whatever" face*
*just hope it's comfy*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*motions that it IS comfy*
*hopes that LS doesnt show his face around here again*
*motions for Arctica not to ask*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*walks in circles*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*walks in rectangles*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*walks in triangles*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*sees the cloud that he saw a page or two back when lying next to Ever*
*still thinks it looks like the abstract representation of the universe*
*with cottonballs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*SAYS SHE WANTS TO MAKE THE NEW ONE*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*points to some boat*
*explains that we should sail to the promise land*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Explains that it's gonna be the new game*

*Creates*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*says okay but does not know what promise land is*
*asks my fav cloud to follow*
*it does*


----------



## Scohui (Oct 30, 2011)

*explains Promise land-New game*
*goes to boat*


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

*motions that we should got to 3.0*


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

*sails away to 3.0*


----------

